# GT Richter 8.0 - frisch abgeholt/was mach ich jetzt



## Loewe79 (4. November 2013)

Hallo liebe GT Gemeinde!

Ich fand GT rahmen immer toll und als ich letzte Woche nach eine neue Gabel für den Bogner meine Freundin suchte, bin ich auf dieses schönes Stück zugestoßen. Ich hab einfach zugeschlagen .
Es sollte einen 18" Zoll sein (Mitte-Mitte 46cm) soweit im Originalzustand und laut verkäufer sehr wenig bewegt.

Erstmal ein Paar Fotos:


















































Und? Was meint Ihr?

Seit 1 Jahr hab ich die Freude am biken entdeckt und fahre seitdem einen Centurion Rocky Racoon aus 1994. Da es mir jetzt klar ist das ich die Gabel aus diesem Schönheit nicht rausreissen werde, frag ich mich was ich jetzt damit mache ?
Ich bin 1,78 mit 86cm Schritlänge, würde es passen? Wie weit is es für Touren tauglich? Ist es besser/leichter als mein Centurion (bitte nicht schlagen)? Was wurdet Ihr dran machen?

Naja, es wird demnächst erstmal gründlich geputzt und geprüft .

Wurde mich freuen auf eure anregungen!


----------



## GTdanni (4. November 2013)

Sieht ja noch völlig Original aus das gute Stück, meinen Glückwunsch. 

Bitte mach es nur sauber bzw tausch Züge und andere Verschleissteile aus aber änder da nichts großes dran. 
Dieses Model sollte in diesem Zustand recht selten sein. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (4. November 2013)

Alles original, das ist schonmal sehr sehr gut!
18" passt, bin genauso gross und habe auch eins. Ist aber eher sportiv.

Der Lack ist eher am Arsch, aber die Decals wirst Du nicht wieder erhalten. Also:
- Rad gründlich und schonend säubern (kein Dampfstrahler!!!)
- Rahmen und Gabel mit mehreren Lagen (Auto-) Wachspolitur konservieren
- Neues Innenleben für die Gabel suchen (Elastomere oder Stahlfedern, hierzu bitte bei den Classic-Bikes einlesen)

Ansonsten:
Das Rad ist nach einer gründlichn Überholung, s.o., komplett tourentauglich sofern Du nicht gerade Durch kindskopfgrosses Geröll in den Alpen pflügen willst
Behalten, ggfs aufheben. In 10-20 Jahren hast Du einen hammergeilen Oldtimer mit unvergleichlichem Fahrgefühl oder aber die Basis für ein gutes Alltags- / Reiserad.


----------



## Kruko (5. November 2013)

Erstmal ein liches Hallo hier.

Ich sehe es genau wie meine Vorredner. Mach das rad erstmal grÜndlich sauber und behalte es auf jeden Fall. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. November 2013)

Hallo,

also Größe sollte passen, fahre ebenso 18" bei 1,77 und 83,5er Schrittlänge. Also alles im optimalen Bereich.

Das Rad bitte in DIESEM Zustand erhalten, also bezogen auf den Aufbau. Ansonsten wie GTDanni schon sagt, Züge, Kette wechseln, schonend säubern, abschmieren und los!!

Viel Spaß!!

VG
peru


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. November 2013)

Congrats.  Here's a pic to help you out.  I just landed a 92 NOS Richter 8.0 frame. Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Loewe79 (6. November 2013)

Soooooo...
Hab mich entschied es aufzupeppen und zu behalten! Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor eine Sammlung anzufangen und es wird mein andere Projekt nicht beschleunigen aber was soll's!!

Danke schonmal für die motivation 

Nach erste Inspektion werden neben Kette und Co noch ein Paar Sachen zu tun:

-Vorbau sandstrahlen/lackieren
-Sattelstutzenklemmung ebenso
-Liner am Sattelrohr vom Bremzüge austauchen (gegen was?)
-Pedaleriemen, Sattel, Lenkhörnchen/Lenker-stopfen und Reifen auftreiben.

Damit wäre das Richter im fast komplette Originalzustand !


----------



## Rahbari (8. November 2013)

Toller Fund! Bitte bei Gelegenheit noch das hässliche, nicht time-correcte XT737-Schaltwerk entfernen und gegen ein timecorrectes XT735 ersetzen. 

Muss der Vorbau wirklich neu lackiert werden? Und die Sattelstütze ist orignal nicht lackiert, sondern eloxiert. Da es wohl ne gelabelte Kalloy ist, würde ich entweder die alte behalten oder gleich ne NOSige Kalloy kaufen (Preisklasse 5-10 EUR).

GT Sattel findet man ab und zu mal. Bis dahin einen Flite.


----------



## Loewe79 (8. November 2013)

Danke! Stand in der Bucht eine ganze Woche ohne ein Gebot trotz eindeutige Fotos. Ich weiÃ nicht ob das Endpreis von 90Â einen Schnapper ist aber war mir wert.

Und Danke fÃ¼r den Tip mit dem Schaltwerk, wÃ¤re mich nicht aufgeffalen.
Hab einen Halbbefriedigende GT Sattel gefunden. Von 1991 und mit einen Loch aber immer noch besser als bis jetzt.
Vorbau war leider sehr stark vom Rost angegriffen :-(. Ich mache mal ein Foto von SattelstÃ¼tze, vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen kann.

Am schwierigste wird wohl die Sattelklemme und die Reifen. Hab hier ein HÃ¤ndler der noch gÃ¼nstige Panaracer irgendwas hat, sind auf mein Centurion aber bei stark Magura beentsprÃ¼chung in die Felge gerutsch und mir die Ventile gekÃ¶pft ð¡! Weil sonst sind die Preise alles ausser billig.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. November 2013)

90 Euronen ist ein echter Schnapper!

Ich würde es auch so gut es geht reinigen, das, was man ohne Originalitätseinbuße (was für ein Wort!) nachlackieren oder neu beschaffen kann, austauschen. 

Und dann: FAHREN!

Bei meinem war damals die Lackierung nicht zu retten, vor allem waren die Aufkleber nicht zu retten. Da es für diesen Jahrgang nichts gibt, habe ich mich damals für den früheren Jahrgang entschieden.

so sah mein Rahmen damals aus:




so sieht er übrigens nackt aus:




Und so sieht mein Richter jetzt aus:




Nicht Timecorrect, Das Ferrarirot ist zu Rot, ICH liebe es.


----------



## Loewe79 (8. November 2013)

Sehr schÃ¶n!
Und es scheint so aus als es regelmÃ¤ssig bewegt wird ð. Bin echt gespannt wie es sich fÃ¤hrt!!

Sind die Aufklebber wirklich nicht nachzumachen? Wo hackt es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (8. November 2013)

Bei den Aufklebern handelt es sich um Wassertransferdrucke (glaube ich). Das heißt, die eigentlichen Aufkleber werden unter Wasser vom Träger gelöst und aud den Rahmen "geschoben", wo sie dann nach dem Trocknen überlackiert werden müssen. (Wenn sie denn auch nur ein wenig halten sollen). Den mehrfarbigen, "pixeligen" Verlauf bekommt man wohl so einfach nicht hin. 

Wenn ich welche bekommen könnte, würde ich meines wohl nochmal neu machen, oder vielleicht noch einen Rahmen suchen....


----------



## cleiende (8. November 2013)

Das ziemlich gut passende Rot ist das Karminrot von VW aus den frühen 90ern.


----------



## Loewe79 (8. November 2013)

Werd dem oberenteil wohl auch lackieren...


----------



## Loewe79 (10. November 2013)

Ich hab mir heute zwei, drei Stunde an den Dreck gemacht!!













Dabei habe ich etwas merkwurdig entdeckt... Zwischen den obere Steuersatzkappe und den Spacer war einen Sprengringe eingebaut !
Ist zwar schön weil die Gabel nicht runterfällt wenn man den Vorbau löst, aber ob die Steifigkeit so gegeben ist?
Die Quadra ist in einen erstaunlichen guten Zustand, so gut wie kein Rost, federt sauber mind. 4 cm und Lack hat kaum macken, freu mich.

Fällt der hier auch in der Kategorie Klassik  ??


----------



## cleiende (11. November 2013)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Fällt der hier auch in der Kategorie Klassik  ??



Mit der Adresse schon!


----------



## Loewe79 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hab wieder mal etwas Zeit gefunden und das GT gewidmet. Mit einfach Kette/Ritzel/Züge wechseln und los fahren fällt mir echt schwer, wurde am liebsten alles neu machen . Macht aber tierisch Spaß!

Ich poste mal ein paar Foto von Aktuelle Zustand.
-Neue Griffe
-GT Sattel von 1991 (Scheint nicht ganz gleich mit die 1993 zu sein, wenn jemand tauschen möchte, sehr gern)
-Passende 735 Schaltwerk
-Das Wildgripper ist nur provisorisch ;-) und wird demnächst verkauft oder getauscht.
-Auf das VR habe ich ein häslische dürchgängige 2mm Speiche gefunden und getauscht. Da mein Händler aber keine vergleibare modell hatte (2,0 Glatt /1,8 angeraut) habe ich ein DTswiss gennomen und selber angeraut. Passt.























Und nächste hole ich die richtige Kamera raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (7. Dezember 2013)

Gut gemacht! Immer dran denken, das Ding ist 20 Jahre alt, da kann auch mal ein Teil des "competition series" fehlen.


----------



## Kruko (7. Dezember 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Gut gemacht! Immer dran denken, das Ding ist 20 Jahre alt, da kann auch mal ein Teil des "competition series" fehlen.



Finde ich auch. Ich wünsch Dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Dezember 2013)

Meine Güte!  Das Teil scheint sich ja wirklich noch in einem größtenteils guten Zustand zu befinden! Glückwunsch! 

Ich würde allerdings noch den unschönen Speichenschutzring hinten entfernen.

Und zum Hinterreifen: PN


----------



## Loewe79 (7. Dezember 2013)

Danke !
 @cleiende: klar, ist ja nur traurig...

Hab jetzt zumindest herausgefunden das die Sattelstützklemme sich einen Sachs oder Hügi Schnellspanner sehr ähneln. Könnte eine sehr befriedigende Lösung sein.

Original:





Sachs / Hügi:







Mal sehen was sich auftreiben lässt.


----------



## tofu1000 (7. Dezember 2013)

Loewe79 schrieb:


> Danke !
> @_cleiende_: klar, ist ja nur traurig...
> 
> Hab jetzt zumindest herausgefunden das die Sattelstützklemme sich einen Sachs oder Hügi Schnellspanner sehr ähneln. Könnte eine sehr befriedigende Lösung sein.
> ...



Schöne Idee!


----------



## cleiende (7. Dezember 2013)

Lass mich morgen mal in den Kisten wühlen. Was definitiv passt ist Salsa, die sind auch fast unverändert.


----------



## Loewe79 (8. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Loewe79 (2. Februar 2014)

Heute war das Wetter herrlich, Kamera ausgepackt und ab nach Draussen 
Das GT ist Fahrbereit und ich war Donnerstag das erstemal für ein paar Km unterwegs. Fährt sich super!
das sportliche Position (wie aus dem Bilder) finde ich garnicht so schlim und da Gefühl auf ein 20 Jahre
alten Bike zu fahren ist schon ganz besonderes.
Kann mich gut vorstellen wie es dann ist mit ne richtigen Kultbike unterwegs zu seien... *seuft*.
Mit Liebe und aufkmersamkeit gemacht Sachen sind einfach toll (nicht nur Bike) und es sind, wie Hier
im Forum zu sehen, viele Rahmen die das Handwerkerherzt schlagen lassen. Könnte meine Freundin nicht
versprechen das es das letzte Fahrrad war... ).

Dieses Jahr steht aber auf dem Programm erstmal richtig biken lernen!! und eine Gruppe Hier in Köln zu finden
mit dem man lernen und schöne Touren und Trail fahren kann.


Schöne Sonntag an euch alle!



Weitere Bilder in meinem Album:   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66296


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Februar 2014)

Was ist den bei Dir ein "richtiges" Kultbike?


----------



## Loewe79 (2. Februar 2014)

Dabei dachte ich an Bikes die Geschichte geschrieben haben oder erfolgreich in Rennen gefahren worden sind und/oder
besonderen HANDwerk aufweisen. Ist nur meine Eindruck als Newbie, scheinbar streiten aber viele über die Bedeutung des Wortes.
Aber nicht falsch interpretieren, ich schätze mein GT ) !! Könnte mir auch vorstellen viel mehr darein zu investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Februar 2014)

War nur so rein Interresse halber. Das einzige Bike in der MTB Geschichte mit den CC-, Downhill- und Trailveranstalltungen gewonnen wurden ist das Zaskar. Da gibt es sonst keine Alternative.
Ach ja, schick geworden Dein Richter.


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Februar 2014)

Ist doch klasse geworden, das Richter!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------

